# Which country do you think has the best-looking cars on its streets ?



## CORLEONE

PEOPLE IS FORGETTING MARBELLA IN SPAIN, WHERE FOR EXAMPLE ROLLS&ROYCE HAS ITS BEST SELLER DEALER, APART FROM WHERE YOU CAN SEE MANY MASSERATI, FERRARI, LOTUS, BENTLEY, PAGANNI ZONDA, PORCHE, ASTON MARTIN, LAMBORGINI, ETC..


----------



## AdamChobits

Marbella is not a country.


----------



## Cicerón

CORLEONE said:


> PEOPLE IS FORGETTING MARBELLA IN SPAIN, WHERE FOR EXAMPLE ROLLS&ROYCE HAS ITS BEST SELLER DEALER, APART FROM WHERE YOU CAN SEE MANY MASSERATI, FERRARI, LOTUS, BENTLEY, PAGANNI ZONDA, PORCHE, ASTON MARTIN, LAMBORGINI, ETC..



Could you please stop using capital letters? Thank you.


----------



## gladisimo

I dont know if this has been mentioned, but Expensive and exotic cars are not the same as good looking cars. 

A street flooded with exotics isn't necessarily good looking in everyone's opinion


----------



## oddstyle

gladisimo said:


> Compared to American cars, hong kong cars (not the luxury ones, i suppose, but a lot of the hi-aces and toyotas) have body kits that give it a bit of a modded flavor compared to the blander american cars, perhaps i shouldn't have used the term riced... but i'm betting that's where the term stemmed from.
> 
> Hong Kong cars are better looking than cars i see around here.


hong kong ...have a better looking cars.......? what are you talking about....?, there's only 11 cars in hk....
have you heard ... ... autotrader.com


----------



## _00_deathscar

oddstyle said:


> hong kong ...have a better looking cars.......? what are you talking about....?, there's only 11 cars in hk....
> have you heard ... ... autotrader.com



What?


----------



## zergcerebrates

Karakuri said:


> Yeah but Koenigsegg are German so are Benz and Porsche, the Bugatti




Koenigsegg is a Swedish manufacturer not German.


----------



## zergcerebrates

oddstyle said:


> hong kong ...have a better looking cars.......? what are you talking about....?, there's only 11 cars in hk....
> have you heard ... ... autotrader.com



PUAHAHAH! OMG. . You serious?
The Peninsula Hotel of Hong Kong alone has more Rolls Royce than that. What are you smoking?

Common sights of HKG:



























































































Thought this was funny:


----------



## japanese001

The new car is Japan.


----------



## dattebayo

Definitely the united states, particularly newport beach and laguna beach. MOst of the exotic cars exist there.


----------



## Skyprince

Sometimes I think that Malaysia has the best-looking cars on the street. 
Cars from all over the world can be found here BMW, Merce, Alfa Romeo, Toyota, Ssangyong, Kia, Honda, Ford, Jeep, Range Rover + locally manufactured Proton and Perodua. The roads look so colourful with the impressive diversity of the cars :banana:


----------



## _00_deathscar

Wouldn't say Maybach's are common in HK...


----------



## gladisimo

^ S-classes certainly are, though. 

All I was saying was that even normal cars - semi's, the omnipresent Hi-Ace, and other run-of-the-mill cars LOOK better than their counterparts in the USA, where old bangers are present in certain neighborhoods...

Remember, the thread is about GOOD looking cars, expensive cars aren't necessarily good looking... (I find the Maybach pretty fugly)


----------



## Stefan88

Monte Carlo for me especially around the casino. And before anyone say's it isn't a country it is.


----------



## _00_deathscar

gladisimo said:


> ^ S-classes certainly are, though.


True - they're like fucking all over the place! Not quite the Maybach though!



> All I was saying was that even normal cars - semi's, the omnipresent Hi-Ace, and other run-of-the-mill cars LOOK better than their counterparts in the USA, where old bangers are present in certain neighborhoods...
> 
> Remember, the thread is about GOOD looking cars, expensive cars aren't necessarily good looking... (I find the Maybach pretty fugly)


I think the Maybach's lovely personally. Although, having said that, give me a Bentley Continental GT any day of the week! 

Not the biggest fan of the Phantoms, although the Seraph lines were fucking class (as were the Bentley Arnages).


----------



## Bluesence

Cuba. Without a doubt.


----------



## Cicerón

shippuden said:


> Definitely the united states, particularly newport beach and laguna beach. MOst of the exotic cars exist there.


Yes. In the US you can find really good-looking cars. But I would say Monaco has more good-looking cars _per capita_.



Skyprince said:


> Sometimes I think that Malaysia has the best-looking cars on the street.
> Cars from all over the world can be found here BMW, Merce, Alfa Romeo, Toyota, Ssangyong, Kia, Honda, Ford, Jeep, Range Rover + locally manufactured Proton and Perodua. The roads look so colourful with the impressive diversity of the cars :banana:


Sorry but I wouldn't classify a Ssangyong as a good-looking car. And no offence, but those cars are everywhere.


----------



## KB

I still think Dubai is a heaven for spotting luxury and good looking cars.


----------



## Patrick

Germany is also pretty divided between the countryside and the city. Coming from the countryside I was pretty stunned when being in Frankfurt for example (and paying attention to the traffic) seeing Porsches, and the BIG Mercedeses and BMWs. So, don't think you'd find that everywhere in Germany  Many people also drive small and old german, japanese or french cars (like Micras, Polos, Peugeot 200 series, but that doesn't mean they're not good-looking ). But of course, also here if you have the money, you drive a Mercedes E-Class or BMW 5 or Audi A6...as for the USA, at least where I have been, I found nothing that special for being mentioned so often as number one here (New York, Washington, Phoenix and Orlando Area). 

I don't have a ranking since I don't know so much about the other countries. Well, for France, in the Bretagne, at least in the tiny towns (between Rennes et St. Malo) where I have been, I can say 80% of the cars were french and mostly old  (well, that's nothing bad, at least if it's not Citroen (personal opinion )


----------



## CORLEONE

Cicerón said:


> Could you please stop using capital letters? Thank you.


Relax man... Calm down...

Cars in Spain


----------



## Energy2003

can only be Monaco or Liechtenstein.

Liechtenstein has just 30.000 inhabitans, but on very high level.

Subaru Imreza, Range Rover, BMW X5, Mercedes M, Audi A8, ... 

they spend a lot of money in cars !


----------



## philvia

just drive through LA


----------



## isaidso

How many of LA's 16 million people are wealthy. I am sure that both Monaco and Liechenstein are mostly wealthy. In LA, the wealthy constitute vastly smaller segments of the population, and thus, only some neighbourhoods will have nice cars.

You are more likely to see beat up cars in LA than in Monaco. You are also much more likely to see a nice car in Monaco than LA. In LA, you have to be in the right neighbourhood to see them.

Besides, the thread asked for which country. LA isn't a country. Neither is Beverley Hills.


----------



## Quall

Certainly not Canada...


----------



## vladorlando

*Maybach and Porshe Cae as Taxi in Moscow -crazy !*










Taxi company in Moscow have 5 maybach , 20 porshe Caye .now.Cost of 30 min is 75 euro . They got plans to have 20 maybach and 50 cayenne in 2009.
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:




























And ..........this is delivery of ....Pizza :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## madao

i want to be a pizza delivery boy in russia hehehe


----------



## GTR22

The expressways of Tokyo and Osaka and the mountains of Japan.

Wangan or Highway racing is somewhat common on long stretches of straight expressways in Tokyo and Osaka and are home to fully modified Japanese cars, Skylines with up to 800 HP and reaching speeds of up to 300 km/h!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=h36G1Cw0VaE&feature=related

And in the mountains are Japanese cars tuned for drifting in Touge races. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=wiYqY2MNM54&feature=related

I know their both very dangerous racing methods but the cars that the people create are just so droolingly awesome! :drool::cheers2:


----------



## andysimo123

Looking through this thread I've seen USA posted loads of times. The fact is nearly every image posted is infact a German/Italian or British super/executive or classic car. Where I live you'll find alot of German Cars and a big mix of Japanese and French cars. Across the road have two Lexus and next door have 2 Lexus. Then right across the road on afew drives we have 2 mercs and Chrysler Voyager, going the other way, Toyota, Golf, Merc and then alot of alsorts, BMW, Renault etc. Alot are like £30k-60k cars and they are all nearly brand new. If you want to see the Range Rover Sports, that's not hard the things are everywhere around here. Me and my brother sometimes play the Range Rover Sport game, its counting them. We'll normally get upto like 4-5 each on a 10 minute drive.


----------



## Whiteeclipse

Moscow has many nice cars but prices for luxury cars are crazy double then USA, my cousin just bought a Inifinti M45 for 96k and when I told him it cost 45k in America he was surprised.

Owning a luxury car in Russia is not the same as owning a luxury car in America, if luxury cars cost the same in America as Russia then most Americans would would be driving Hondas and Fords then seeing a luxury car would be very rare.


----------



## gladisimo

Talking about an overall level, there's no way a big country like USA or Russia can have the best cars on the road, it's simply too big. 

I agree a small country in Europe like Lichtenstein has the biggest likelihood. Price is not a factor in this case either. This thread isn't "best looking cars considering how much they cost".


----------



## kmartin

I think UAE may have a fair chance too as well as Monaco or Liechsteinstein or other small countries. I dont know how well Qatar fares but they should be up there based on income per head.


----------



## nomarandlee

This make me think about the Chicago metro, depending on which highway leading into the city you will notice gradual difference in the class of cars that each highway is predominated with. The far north suburbs (The Edens x-pressway) has tons of upper end vehicles. The Northwest tollway from the northwest suburbs is mostly middle-or middle-upper class sedans/suv's, the Eishenhower from the west is a mix but mostly middle end, and then on the other end of the spectrum the Stevenson (southwest side), and Dan Ryan (south side) have a plethora of lower end vehicles. You can tell the general income levels of the neighborhoods your passing through without leaving the highway.

Does anyone else live in a metro that has its expressways or main thoroughfares so noticeable stratified?


----------



## thun

@ Bluescene:

Totally agreed. The most uncommon car fleet in the world.


----------



## gladisimo

nomarandlee said:


> This make me think about the Chicago metro, depending on which highway leading into the city you will notice gradual difference in the class of cars that each highway is predominated with. The far north suburbs (The Edens x-pressway) has tons of upper end vehicles. The Northwest tollway from the northwest suburbs is mostly middle-or middle-upper class sedans/suv's, the Eishenhower from the west is a mix but mostly middle end, and then on the other end of the spectrum the Stevenson (southwest side), and Dan Ryan (south side) have a plethora of lower end vehicles. You can tell the general income levels of the neighborhoods your passing through without leaving the highway.
> 
> Does anyone else live in a metro that has its expressways or main thoroughfares so noticeable stratified?


Yes, the north-south thoroughfares show a noticeable (though not blatantly so) difference in the Bay Area. 

On the peninsula, the 280 and 101 generally have better cars than 880 in the East Bay.

The 880 also has a much heavier truck traffic


----------



## ionutzyankoo

There are a bunch of preety expensive cars in Bucharest too: Maybachs, SLRs, Rollses, Bentleys, Lamborghinis, Ferraris, Maseratis  This year it will be opened the Ferrari dealership, together with the new dedicated dealership Lambo-Bentley-Porsche. Too bad i don't have some pictures but you can check on youtube some "cars in romania" or "masini in romania"...


----------



## channel

UAE have the best cars, london is among the worsthno:


----------



## jensrooi

Extravagant country's= Monaco or UAE

''Normal country's''= 

the Netherlands..


----------



## andysimo123

channel said:


> UAE have the best cars, london is among the worsthno:


UVA = cheap fuel paid for by the government, that's why they all have expensive cars. London is one of the most expensive places on the planet to own an expensive car.


----------



## christianhoang

LtBk said:


> I read Sydney has lot of nice cars.


Not at all like my old 1997 BMW 318 haha!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Cuba


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

Probably Dubai and Monte Carlo!


----------



## Fabrega

UAE everytime i see videos of dubai and street racing, its full of rich kids driving supercars, is this anywhere close to the truth?


----------



## Trump Tower Tycoon

I would have to say America.. They got those beautiful Lincoln Town cars, and the Lincoln limos.. and others to name are the chrlsyer 5th avenue/new yorker, the ford ltd, chevy caprice, cadillac and mercury grand merqauis


----------



## Kensingtonian

CUBA !!! loved all those vintage 50s cars with the fins and whatnot


----------



## rosn19

well im sure its one of those rich persian gulf countries, but ive also seen many nice cars here in mexico, but the most i see are crappy little peugeots, renaults, and volkswagens, which i will probably also be driving when i get my first car.


----------



## Mr.Johnson

I think the best cars are in USA, especially LA , in UAE , in Moscow and in Germany)
the cars in moscow:lol:


----------



## sx1

Don't think theres any doubt that Dubai/other rich ME countries & Monaco has by far the best looking cars.


----------



## ScreechBH

Rave92 said:


> Montenegro .


Well, I've seen some nice cars in Montenegro last year. Ofcourse, it's not a big country, and it's still "young" country. Many people drive VW Golf 3/4, but ur time will come soon.


----------



## FREKI

Monaco!


----------



## amidcars

well, between the 10 most sold cars i see 9 french cars. From my experience it's true that french prefer to buy french cars


----------



## Alemanniafan

I thought about it quite a bit while reading this thread.
And I think it's pretta difficult. But the more I think about it the more i come to say Germany. For several reasons.
there are some small countries, especially in the arab world where there's a lot of wealth and some extzremely expensive cars, so in the overal average those countries probably do have the most expensive and fancy cars on their street, but...
a) thos are mostly rather small countries.
b) not in all of those countries do theses cars really look nice. In many arab countries the cars there are rather fancy, but often do not look exactly very clean. They're full of dust. especially in Russia (Moscow) and eastern Europe this is also often the case.
But here in germany cars are mostly very clean and in a very good shape, optically and technically. I think better than anywhere in the world. Germans mostly really love their cars and saturday is carwash day here in germany. You really do see quite a number of people clean their cars on saturday in several areas in Germany.
c) we also have some very rich towns or areas here in Germany where you see lots of fancy cars. Near Frankfurt in some towns in the Taunus, Starnberg am See, Baden Baden... even Düsseldorf still has a number of fancy cars on it's Königsallee.
And here the fancy cars driving around on the road, they really do look like they come straight out of the TV-spot. In the arab countries or in russiay they're often full of dust.
d)People really "drive" their fancy cars here. They don't just roll them around a bit on the road. Only here can you see a Porsche run past you with 280 km/h. And that even still fairly frequently, when you drive on the Autobahn regularly. Here the fast cars are really droven fast. In other countries they're just eyecandy for the rich rolling around the cities. 

So I vote for Germany, even though I someties wished there was a little more variety of cars on our roads here. Because german middleclass cars really dominate the roads. But we also do have plenty of pretty fancy BMWs, Mercedes, Audis on the roads and even quite a fair number of nice Porsches.
And the cars here are cleaner and more appealing than elswhere. In many countries you see several Porsches and BMWs or LandRovers... whatever... driving around with a big dent in the bumper or door. Here you hardly see such. Not even with many smaller, cheaper cars. Even those are mostly clean and in a very decent shape.
(And only here have I presonally seen a few Porsches as Policecars an only here have I seen a speeding Lamborghini on the Autobahn being chased down by a Helicopter. ;-) )


----------



## Skybean

In general, it's got to be* Hong Kong *simply because it's so expensive to own one. The HKSAR government is actively discouraging car ownership. When someone is wealthy enough to buy a car, it's frequently a very expensive car. You will almost always see a Mercedes or equivalent before you see a Corolla.



> In terms of private car ownership, *the number of cars per capita is half that of Singapore and one-third that of Taiwan. *
> 
> Cars are subjected to a first-time registration tax, which varies from 35% to over 100%, based on the size and value of the car. The level of vehicle taxation was increased by a law passed on 2 June 1982 to discourage private car ownership, and also as an incentive to buy smaller, more efficient cars, as these have less tax levied on them. First-time registration tax was doubled, annual licensing fees were increased by 300%, and $0.7 duty was imposed on each litre of on light oils.


source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transport_in_Hong_Kong#Private_cars


I kid ye not, this is a normal parking garage. This would be the case in any middle income housing estate.




superchan7 said:


> Random car sightings
> 
> 
> BMW 335i convertible. Isn't that bad for the air intake??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nissan Skyline 350GT, Audi S5, Porsche Boxster


The Honda Civic would cost as much as a C-Class Mercedes in the US.



Of course the Peninsula has it's own fleet of Rolls Royces and you'll also see the super luxury cars.





























source: http://flickr.com/photos/edgarleo/




CORLEONE said:


> PEOPLE IS FORGETTING MARBELLA IN SPAIN, WHERE FOR EXAMPLE ROLLS&ROYCE HAS ITS BEST SELLER DEALER


Highest per capita ownership of Rolls Royce? *Hong Kong*.


----------



## -Corey-

The United States.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

from everywhere ive been, still nothing beats Los Angeles. Nobody flaunts excess like celebs, athletes and showbiz types and guess what we have thousands of? seriously, only in LA can you see 4 bentlys back to back at a light, with porches, BMW's, Benzes, Ferraris and Aston Martins all around as well. This is a common sight all over west LA, no joke.


----------



## Raymondzhydra

-Corey- said:


> The United States.


I live in Virginia and have never seen a fancy car around here (lots and lots of Fords, GMC, and Toyotas); therefore, if you ask me I would never say the USA. I guess things change in other states...


----------



## LtBk

I seen more exotics in the Bay Area than in LA, even in western LA.


----------



## Alejandro_MEX

Dubai is full of new rich people whose money is a new thing and they just donnot know how to spend it, so they spend it in all kinds of excentric things, but no way it is comparable to Monaco (or even Switzerland).

The country with the best looking cars is Monaco with no doubt. Western European countries are ahead of the United States in that matter. I've lived in both the US and Western Europe for a while. Let me tell you why:
The average per capita income in the US is sightly higher than the average per capita income in Western Europe, but the average American home has 3 or 4 cars in its garage while in Western Europe they have 1 or 2 at most, so they buy more expensive cars. In the US you see a house with a Jeep Liberty, a Honda Civic, a Toyota Camry and a Chevrolet Tahoe. In Western europe you see a house with a nice Mercedes and a Fancy Audi.


----------



## TEHR_IR

Dubai


----------



## nerdly_dood

Yeah I also live in Virginia, we have a lot of old junkers driving around. True, there's a Porsche dealership two miles from my house, and a Land Rover dealership about five miles farther, but that's not what is mostly seen on our local streets.


----------



## Skybean

More *Hong Kong*





































source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157617820965353/


----------



## weava

USA: American Muscle for the win. These are the cars you seen in every neighborhood. Sure we have porsches, lambos, maybachs, etc in the rich neighborhoods like any other country, but these are the cars you see on a daily bases no matter what town/neighborhood you are in


----------



## Luli Pop

no doubt it's Germany


----------



## syedrizvi

I just registered in this forum to tell everyone that QATAR, has the worlds most expensive cars on its streets. An AMG is just a regular thing, you see Rolls-Royces around twice a day, bentlys maybe 6 a day, and toyota land cruisers can reach up to 500 a day, trust me ive done my own little survey. I answer to the asker that asked about cars on STREETS.


----------



## monkey1

I think almost every country has it's share of nice cars. These pics are taken at an office building in Mumbai(Bombay), India


----------



## Agurv

Russia. When I say Russia I mean Moscow or maybe St. Petersburg. I would feel weird driving anything less then a lexus and that's on the low end in Moscow. Not sure how anyone could say the USA. Been living here my whole life and we certainly are nowhere near the top.

Id say as a whole Germany probably the nicest


----------



## sotavento

I-275westcoastfl said:


> USA, Germany, UAE, Monaco
> 
> USA has the best cars for the average person, even poor people can have decent cars.





LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> if i had to pick a specific spot, it would be West Los Angeles, which is the huge rich area of LA, and the beaches. Lambo's and Ferrari' are not even considered top notch. I swear, its ridiculous.



Ferrari is not top notch ... just a regular sight on any sothern european resort 

:dunno:


----------



## Dahlis

Best looking is not always the same as most expensive. Money does not always bring taste.

Criterias:

It cant be a nouveau riche country, well maintained old cars are sometimes nicer looking than modern cars so eastern europe, china and most arab countries are out.

Poor countries are out by default.

All major international brands need to be present on the market, Japan and the US is out.

Penalty taxes on larger engines is a no no, southern europe is out.

Its a northern european country, not sure wich though.


----------



## KiwiRob

Agurv said:


> Russia. When I say Russia I mean Moscow or maybe St. Petersburg. I would feel weird driving anything less then a lexus and that's on the low end in Moscow. Not sure how anyone could say the USA. Been living here my whole life and we certainly are nowhere near the top.
> 
> Id say as a whole Germany probably the nicest


Agreed, Moscow is a car spotters delight, the only places I can think of with more tasty metal are Monaco and parts of the French Riveria.

Auckland is pretty impressive.


----------



## Galro

Cuba and San Francisco is good. Dubai, Russia and other nouveau riche countries are worst.


----------



## TsLeng

Singapore. Because cars older than 10 years old are not allowed (other than classics, special cases?) No crappy old bangers running about. 

They are also a relatively rich country, so have their fair share of exotics.

Similar to HK, but HK is not technically a country...


----------



## Luli Pop

Appart from microcountries and rich parts of a specific country, the best cars are in Germany for far.


----------



## junstein

manila Philippines















































heard what the foreigner said? "thats all they do"

( the car's owner ) drinking coffee every sunday morning at﻿ the burgos circle


----------



## eusimcity4

Probably Monaco, Monte Carlo. Everyone there is pretty wealthy so it's not rare to see a Ferrari or a mercedes SLS.


----------



## Rainy Cat

Walking in Paris - Girls & Cars

http://www.motorway.ru/photo/fotografii-parizha


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

When I went to Switzerland a few years ago, there were plenty of good-looking cars on the streets, especially in Geneva. :cheers:


----------



## RokasLT

l mean big part of the cars on the streets in these countries are rare in the rest of the world.

1. Monaco 
2. Switzerland
3. UAE (don't have taste, especially in decorating cars)


----------



## pussyqueen

Also Luxembourg.


----------



## Taller Better

I don't own one, and don't find cars interesting, so unless it looks something like this it doesn't even catch my attention:


----------



## besttoursindubai

*RE:*

According to me,UAE is the best country for the car.


----------



## besttoursindubai

*RE:*



syedrizvi said:


> I just registered in this forum to tell everyone that QATAR, has the worlds most expensive cars on its streets. An AMG is just a regular thing, you see Rolls-Royces around twice a day, bentlys maybe 6 a day, and toyota land cruisers can reach up to 500 a day, trust me ive done my own little survey. I answer to the asker that asked about cars on STREETS.


Ever country has most expensive cars on its streets. In this case Qatar is one of the best city.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Redondo Beach has some of the most interesting. Everyday I step out of the door I see something new I just don't always have my camera with me. Here's a few random shots.


----------



## SypsiloN

Texas RE said:


> Germany by a mile, then Italy. The US is way down the list. Too many of our cars look alike, lost all style and class.


You mean Italy ofcourse....

Even an old small and cheap Fiat 500 has class and style.. 

German cars have quality, presence and solidity as their virtues and judged on a pure rational basis they're probably the best cars made. But ultimately they lack a certain style and class. F.i. look at top of the line BMW's, Mercedes's and Audi's and you know what I mean, great cars but a bit tacky.


----------



## erbse

While I see loads of wonderful cars in Germany on the coasts (especially there) and in the cities, for me it has to be:


eusebius said:


> Cuba!


without any doubt. All those mindbogglingly wonderful old- and youngtimers! Geil. 

Though they're replacing many of these with current cheap looking stuff from Asia and America sadly.  Damned they be to open up the market, while it of course might be better for the people...


----------



## Cadîr

qwazy said:


> UAE and Kuwait
> 
> Also LA


Those saying any of those Gulf states' cars should rethink.

The question is referring to the best looking cars (well kept, maintenance, style), not the most luxurious or expensive. 

Although I've seen many expensive and latest model cars over there, most of the average people in general don't care that much about cars regarding scratches for example. It's about attitude. When having an accident for example, they get off, smile, shake hands and exchange phone numbers. Then continue their journey most of the time, no matter how hard was the hit.

Also, because there are many traffic jams and every Arab thinks he is the best driver (but the traffic rules :nuts: ), they don't care that much about scratches when trying to squeeze in. Very few cars over there are so well kept that it's hard to detect a scratch on it, most of them having obvious signs of scratch.
It's about attitude towards _worldly possessions_ I think: spend a lot of money on them, but don't care that much about them.


----------



## priyalamba

*best-looking cars on its streets*

I think *the best-looking cars on its streets.*


----------



## priyalamba

*In which country you are looking Best Cars*

I think the best cars are in india and Frans.:banana:


----------



## EMArg

Monaco must be in the Top 10:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I was in Monaco a few days ago and they have so many awesome supercars there (pretty much the only reason worth visiting that place :|), but I love the variety of Redondo Beach. Cuba is also way up there.


----------



## NativeFloridian

Cuba. A lot of their cars are antiques from the fifties. Scandinavian Europeans have the ugliest and plainest cars though.


----------

